# Friday Pictures!



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

My son got some snorkels, radio, and a whip for his little Grizzly. MY boy wore out after a day out riding. Took the girls and the Ranger and did some fishing on the Brazos with some friends. Ranger got some name plates.
My buddy Kurt with a nice Bass out of the State Park
Some pics with Dad


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Few more on the Brazos, and last one 900 stuck at Down South, my boy was working the winch button while I hooked up to a tree


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

a few from the last week or so. Had some good rain during the night which made for some pretty dramatic clouds just after sunrise around Palacios, east bay, and the Harbor!

1 Blessing of the fleet
2 Ready to rumble (just before the gulf season opener)
3 at the harbor
4 East Tres Palacios bay shoreline
5 Another of the supermoon


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Brand new above ground pool plus a boardwalk to the restroom and shower! :smile:


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Really like the Shrimp boats.



Shaky said:


> a few from the last week or so. Had some good rain during the night which made for some pretty dramatic clouds just after sunrise around Palacios, east bay, and the Harbor!
> 
> 1 Blessing of the fleet
> 2 Ready to rumble (just before the gulf season opener)
> ...


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

*Corpus Christi 4th of July*

We made a quick ride to Corpus for the 4th of july. Had a great room and fun time


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

A few of the Elio. I can't wait to get mine. If anyone is going today, they are to the left of entrance 2 at Katy Mills Mall.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Rhodium and Feathers


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

WOW !!!! That is beautiful Bill.



bill said:


> Rhodium and Feathers


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Geezerfest 2013 - Oma Gruene's Secret Garden. Great music, great people! Already scheduled for next year. The Geezaderos is a makeshift band of musicians that puts out some great sounds. They were just one of the bands that played that weekend.









A little refreshment at Geezerfest.









Friday night in Gruene!









Sunset over El Indio - picture doesn't really do it justice.









The things you find when you wake up in the bunkhouse...


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Having fun changing knock sensors.....NOT


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

^^^^^^
Breakfast of champions!


All I got is game cam pics this week...

1. Black Buck
2. heavy bred doe.
3. Nice Axis buck
4. Got Axis?


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

beautiful pen Bill


----------



## ctcc (Nov 9, 2012)

New alarm system. 
Inexpensive but effective. 
View attachment 638191


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

some of you people have some very nice cameras............thanks for sharing.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Hitting your stomach early this Abbreviated Week ... 

Golden Zucchini

Peruvian Blue Feech w Golden Zucchini 

Speckled Trout Turbans with a sode of local extra tender corn 

P/u a used grill in excellent shape for an excellent price. Tree guys split my other in half . Christened it with a Stripe Bass w Mango Ginger Sauce .


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

Giant tuna out of the mold!!!!


----------



## Tex-Cajun (Sep 14, 2010)

Wife and Daughters on vacation in Destin
My girls playing on the beach


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Great pics! Shaky and Stargazer, amazing photos! Sure glad I already had breakfast before seeing Capt. Daves post.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

All my pics have been too large to post up lately....


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Pics MUST be below 2 MB in size to upload


big john o said:


> All my pics have been too large to post up lately....


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Wife taking a shot, Austin 6th street



Hamilton pool



Gruene hall.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Daytona International Speedway.

1. Me at the start/finish line
2. Gatorade Victory Lane
3. The Trophy
4. End of turn 4
5. Turn 3 31* bank.
6. Drivers meeting room


----------



## Lagniappe2008 (Jan 20, 2008)

New rod holder i built


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Captain Dave said:


> Pics MUST be below 2 MB in size to upload


I miss the good 'ol days when vBulletin would resize pics for you 

Sealybration a few weekends ago. Asleep at the Wheel's tour bus and The Hobby Center.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

The center of my Universe.....My youngest daughter.I'm blessed.
My nephew on a full scholarship to Norwich Military Academy in Vermont.Two of his classmate ended up at West Point.His dream is to fly F-16.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

*Monday and Tuesday fishing*

Tough windy conditions......slow grind


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

First good buck this year
My new Costas (prescription)
Son's first college class schedule (4.5 years to go... LOL)
Me and Jordan donating Plasma for good friend w leukemia


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

big john o said:


> All my pics have been too large to post up lately....


Try this, http://www.irfanview.com/. Irfan view is a free tool that allows you to resize, or change resolution quickly and easily. You can do single or bulk resizes and you can keep the original and it will automatically make a new folder with the same files, just resized. It does much more, but I've found it easy to use, fast, and very effective. If you deal with images, its a great tool. Try it and see for yourself.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Crazy dog thinks she's too good to lay on the floor.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

1. The most awsome woman on the planet.. My mom!!

2. Family


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Cool thunderhead forming
Big Moth - Rustic Sphinx Moth
My Version


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Bird watching!!


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

capt.sandbar said:


> Son's first college class schedule (4.5 years to go... LOL)


If he isnt using ratemyprofessors, he needs to start. It is arguably the best tool to use when choosing classes for college.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Captain Dave said:


> Hitting your stomach early this Abbreviated Week ...
> 
> Golden Zucchini
> 
> ...


Yummy


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Decent sunset pic captured with Iphone 5 last time I was offshore. All the peeps getting to fish around us. The Cape Horn that looks like it is capsizing was due to all the guys standing on one side to see the YFT they were bringing up. Last but not least this is what I saw the night the moon was supposed to be the brightest.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Phil sharing the Claret Jug
With all the guys at Callaway


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Ernie and Phil as Junior Golfers


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Son turned 18, mom with my wife and dogs hanging by the pool in Mississippi, & dad's and grandfather's veterans memorial bricks beside Ted Poe's in the Humble ISD Veteran's Memorial Garden


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Went to academy for an aeriator pump and came out with this.:biggrin:


My baby girl is fixing to be walking around the house

Some catfish from Lake Livingston last weeked.

Island full of birds

She is the best part of waking up.

Girls first time tubing.


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

Some pics from Sargent this June.
Rent House, refurbished beach, washed up gill net, etc.


----------



## gcmboats (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Wetlands this past week!

Black Bellied Tree Duck hen and brood








Mottled Ducks in flight








Mottled Ducks








Mottled Duck








Least Bittern








Young Stilt


----------



## Droptine (Dec 9, 2004)

almost 4 years ago when we first brought her home



Now


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

*Black Sabbath Last night*

it was AWESOME!!!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

few more


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Sitting on a porch in bandera waiting on today's sunset!


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Shaky, are you collecting the caps to those bottles?


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Oh well.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Shaky said:


> Sitting on a porch in bandera waiting on today's sunset!
> View attachment 638500


NICE! Wish I was there with you


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Seeker said:


> Shaky, are you collecting the caps to those bottles?


Thus was actually my first bottle, the caps are too cool to waste, you gave a use for them?


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Sheesh, I really hate tap-a-talk sometimes!!!!!!


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Momma doing some fishin with me puttin her on the fish

if it smells like trout get out


----------

